# application windows moving WITH mouse



## Vixter (Jul 8, 2010)

I must have pressed a combination of keys along the way and now each application window does not stay in place on the display when I move the mouse. Both the mouse and the application window move. I'm getting dizzy. I've checked setting and cannot find any that 'lock' the application windows in place. I've checked the help tab and at a loss. Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Vixter (Jul 8, 2010)

update: perhaps said incorrectly - the actual screen moves with the windows remaining 'locked' to it. It's as if the display got supersized and IT IS NOT STAYING in place but moving so you can get from end to end.
Current setting 1680x1050 tried others thinking this was the solution, not. Looked for placed to freeze the display but none


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the system preferences and goto Universal Access and then turn screen zooming off. The key combination to also turn it on and off is command-option-8.


----------

